# Sat. TV RG6/Q Through Exterior Wall Grommet/Sealent



## winesmile (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm sure this is a well worn topic, but I'm running RG6/Q from the basement crawlspace to the exterior of the house then up an in to a second floor bedroom.

Due to the construction of the home (lathe and plaster) I'm going to go this route rather then through the inside of the wall.

Questions are:

Should I use plastic wall grommets on both the inside and outside of the hole in the wall?

What should I seal the hole with once the cable is passed through? Silicone??

Thanks much for the advise!


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Make sure the cable is UV radiation resistant.

For the wall, anything that will work will be just fine, old work box, low voltage ring, etc.

Yep, silicone will work, make sure its rated for the material, brick, siding, etc.

I recommend to use compression connectors instead of crimps or twist ons.


----------

